# make fails for: kdeaccessibility-4.12.5



## stephanelefou (May 14, 2014)

I've been working on this one for days now.  After installing X11, KDE4 ends with this error message:

```
Found kdeaccessibility-4.12.4, but you need to upgrade to kdeaccessibility>=4.12.5
*** {run-depends} Error code 1

Stop in /usr/port s/x11/kde4
*** [stage] Error code 1
```
The required package doesn't seem to exist anywhere.  Any clues?

Thanks.


----------



## Anonymous (May 14, 2014)

If *I* try /usr/ports/x11/kde4 - `make install clean`:

```
===> Fetching all distfiles required by kde-4.12.5 for building
===>  Extracting for kde-4.12.5
===>  Patching for kde-4.12.5
===>  Configuring for kde-4.12.5
===>  Staging for kde-4.12.5
```
and after this

```
===>   kde-4.12.5 depends on package: kdeaccessibility>=4.12.5 - not found
pkg-static: No package(s) matching kdeaccessibility
===>    Verifying install for kdeaccessibility>=4.12.5 in /usr/ports/accessibility/kdeaccessibility4
```


```
===> Fetching all distfiles required by kdeaccessibility-4.12.5 for building
===>  Extracting for kdeaccessibility-4.12.5
===>  Patching for kdeaccessibility-4.12.5
===>  Configuring for kdeaccessibility-4.12.5
===>  Staging for kdeaccessibility-4.12.5
```

Maybe you have to update your pkgdb, or do a portsnap.


----------



## stephanelefou (May 15, 2014)

Tried that, same result.  Any way to "force" or "ignore" this package?


----------



## Anonymous (May 15, 2014)

/usr/ports/x11/kde4 -> `make config`: uncheck option kdeaccessibility.


----------



## stephanelefou (May 19, 2014)

talsamon said:
			
		

> /usr/ports/x11/kde4 -> `make config`: uncheck option kdeaccessibility.


That indeed worked, I then got stuck in kdeactivities.  I did a `make configure` there but received the message: 
	
	



```
no options to configure
```
 Then I went back to kde4 and unchecked every single option there using `make config`. I am waiting to see what message I'm going to get next, it currently shows: 
	
	



```
50% Building CXX object lib/konq....
```


----------



## talsamon (May 20, 2014)

I don't suggest to uncheck every option - only kdeaccessibility!


----------

